# Kiser lake



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Anybody fishing Kiser for panfish and been having any success?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I know of one of my buddies that was there the other day… He caught a few short 'gills and a few short Crappie... I'm sure the fish are probably biting on the weed beds on the east end but I have not personally been there yet this spring


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

9Left said:


> I know of one of my buddies that was there the other day… He caught a few short 'gills and a few short Crappie... I'm sure the fish are probably biting on the weed beds on the east end but I have not personally been there yet this spring


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

I hope to get in to some bass there soon


----------



## Think_Like_Fish (Jun 8, 2012)

Freedomfisher, Kiser Lake might be top bass lake in state. Lot of brush around shore, a fat largemouth always near by...I caught them in foot of water by flipping spinnerbait little pass log and bringing it back....place loaded with largemouth.


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

Think_Like_Fish said:


> Freedomfisher, Kiser Lake might be top bass lake in state. Lot of brush around shore, a fat largemouth always near by...I caught them in foot of water by flipping spinnerbait little pass log and bringing it back....place loaded with largemouth.


I've seen good reviews. planning to get a yak in there soon. I like it cause lots of grass and pads maybe I can fish it like we did growing up in florida


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Is there still Hybrid stripers in there? I’m in urbana looking for them but can’t find stocking records


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Is there still Hybrid stripers in there? I’m in urbana looking for them but can’t find stocking records


Yes


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes


Went today, no wipers but crappies were biting


----------

